# Has Anyone Built the PIKO Tank Farm and/or Refinery?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about purchasing a number of the PIKO kits to build a tank farm with 2-3 large storage tanks and the refinery for my layout. 
















They look like impressive models in the catalog, but I've never seen one in person, next to a human being, nor on a layout! So, I was curious to see what they might look like in a layout setting. Has anyone on MLS ever built these models? If so, could you post photos of them for me. I'd like to see just how big/nice they really are before I make my purchases this summer. 
Thanks! 
Ed


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the guys in our club built them over the winter, now he's at a loss as to where to place them. He's mentioned annexing his neighbors backyard. I'll try to get over there and see if I can get some pics..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 04/23/2008 6:29 PM

I'm thinking about purchasing a number of the PIKO kits to build a tank farm with 2-3 large storage tanks and the refinery for my layout. They look like impressive models in the catalog, but I've never seen one in person, next to a human being, nor on a layout! So, I was curious to see what they might look like in a layout setting. Has anyone on MLS ever built these models? If so, could you post photos of them for me. I'd like to see just how big/nice they really are before I make my purchases this summer. Thanks! Ed


You mean these?  They're GREAT models (click). 


  
  
Here they are in the context of some other models:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!  

So what decals do they come with? Just Esso and Exxon? Did you purchase the other refinery buildings? Do you have any photos of you standing next to them for a better feel for the size. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

How hard was the loading bridge to build? Did it have lots of little parts, or are the cross beam panels one panel and not separater frame pieces?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 04/24/2008 4:19 PM

Very cool! " /> So what decals do they come with? Just Esso and Exxon? Did you purchase the other refinery buildings? Do you have any photos of you standing next to them for a better feel for the size. 
How hard was the loading bridge to build?  Did it have lots of little parts, or are the cross beam panels one panel and not separater frame pieces?



This kit went over to the graphics man (Leland Allen) who created the additional graphics and put all the pieces of the kits together. I will try to get him on line to answer your questions.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_I have notified Lee and he will be getting back to you via this forum. He is on dial-up over there and sometimes has problems even getting on line. He told me he already had a response ready but was having computer problems. Also, I will take a photo of him behind the tanks in place on the model for reference. _


----------

